# MySQL Tabelle erweitern?



## SilverVegeto (17. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bin gerade voll dabei meine neue Internetseite zu programmieren und jetzt fällt mir auf das meine geplanten MySQL Tabellen nicht ausreichen und ich diese um mehrere Spalten erweitern müsste.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dies realisieren kann?


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Hallo,

Stichwort ALTER (nein, ich meine nicht den Straßenslang ), sondern http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/alter-table.html.


----------



## Loomis (17. November 2008)

Das würde dann beispielsweise so aussehen:

```
ALTER TABLE
    `tabelle`
ADD
    `feldname`
VARCHAR( 45 );
```

/e: Und dich geh noch nen Kaffee trinken, ich bin zu langsam


----------

